# Warriors winning championship set in stone yet?



## dunksndank (Apr 21, 2016)

With the warriors manhandling the rockets, even thought the rockets dont understand the concept of defense, are there any other teams that can dethrone them?


----------



## electricslide (May 17, 2016)

Hmm when this thread was posted id say no one would take em out buttttt after losing game one last night I'd say they need to be careful or they might get knocked out by okc. However I think I was a fluke win for okc and curry will turn up the rest of the series


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

Mosdef'.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2016)

dunksndank said:


> With the warriors manhandling the rockets, even thought the rockets dont understand the concept of defense, are there any other teams that can dethrone them?


So whatcha think now? Set in stone? Games 5 and 6 was awesome.. I'm expecting an epic game 7..


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah, a tombstone LOL


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jun 20, 2016)

What happened to the greatest team ever? Choke.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)

KD- Welcome to the splash family.


----------

